# Crochet baby blanket



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm looking for this pattern for a crochet baby blanket. I found it on Pinterest but can't find the directions anywhere.
I love the gentle colors. Thanks for any help.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

It looks like single crochet in back loops alternating rows with single crochet in front loops in 8 rows each of different colors


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

It looks like all front-post or all back post dc to me. I looked for a pattern, but couldn't find it. Shouldn't take too long to work up a swatch of this or GrannyDeb's suggestion.


----------



## cheryljackson (May 1, 2012)

Omg I love it. I only know how to do trebles and chains I've made few crochet blankets but need to learn more but I really do like that and the colour are lovely. I know what I'm gonna be doing tonight...... looking for that pattern : )


----------



## cheryljackson (May 1, 2012)

Omg I love it. I only know how to do trebles and chains I've made few crochet blankets but need to learn more but I really do like that and the colour are lovely. I know what I'm gonna be doing tonight...... looking for that pattern : )


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Make a chain the length you want
hdc into the 2nd chain from the hook (ch 2 is not the first stitch)
hdc into each chain across
turn
ch2 to bring to level (NOT the first stitch) 
hdc into the lowest loop from the BACK of the stitch - not one of the loops created by the lop on top of the stitch, but rather the loop below
hdc into the back lower loop across
do this every row. 
the chain 2 only brings your work level, hdc each stitch, always to the lower back loop. 
Gives a dense fabric, eats a lot of yarn

eta: the photo looks like the blankie is crocheted sideways, so chain until it is as long as you want to blanket to be long. Make a swatch to make sure you like it before you use your good yarn


----------



## grannyfly81 (Feb 9, 2019)

Can't wait to see your finished blanket.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe this?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-ribbed-scarf


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> Maybe this?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-ribbed-scarf


You found the pattern and its so easy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks fantastic, thanks for the link.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/151503974952961939/


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

it is a crochet ribbed blanket chain till it is as wide as you want it and always crochet across in the back loop of each chain till it's the length you want it is lovely. also while you could do it in sc, hdc, dc, treble crochet and so on this is done in sc/single crochet
Tonda USA


----------



## billiemeese (4 mo ago)

I made this using hdc in the back loop. Make your ch as long as you want your blanket.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

billiemeese said:


> I made this using hdc in the back loop. Make your ch as long as you want your blanket.


Welcome, billiemeese, to KP!!

It’s unlikely your reply will be of any use, because this topic dates from 2019. I guess you clicked on something in the (useless, in my opinion) Recommended Reading list at the bottom of most pages. I avoid them, or at least avoid replying, until I have checked the dates of previous replies.

Hope to see you around!


----------



## boudreau.christine2 (4 d ago)

sandisnow44 said:


> I'm looking for this pattern for a crochet baby blanket. I found it on Pinterest but can't find the directions anywhere. I love the gentle colors. Thanks for any help.
> View attachment 882126


 Found the original blog post https://www.amandacrochets.com/rainbow-dreams-baby-blanket/amp/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

boudreau.christine2 said:


> Found the original blog post https://www.amandacrochets.com/rainbow-dreams-baby-blanket/amp/


Thank you!!!


----------

